# Hi all



## grrrlcrimson (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm a mouse lover and adorer, but not a breeder. I'm here to get information from all you knowledgeable people!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome
If there is anything specific you need to know just post away were all friendly


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

